# Poets' Showcase vs. Poetry Workshop: What's the Difference?



## Gumby

*Poets' Showcase:

**Please note, all critique must be about the poem and not digress into general discussion*.

We want the Poets' Showcase to be geared more towards those who need gentle introduction to commentary on their poems as a prelude to full critique, towards encouraging those who are just starting out and need more diplomatic guidance. And towards those members who only wish to showcase their work without the wish to receive critique. This doesn’t mean that critique can’t happen, but it will not be the main function for this board. 

This Showcase is for members who either don’t want or aren’t yet ready for a place like the workshop.

However, anyone who posts to the Poets' Showcase should expect some comment or suggestions. 


*Poetry Workshop*

Our aim is to make it much more expansive in purpose.

In other words, we want there to be a clear distinction between how the poets' showcase functions and how the workshop functions. It will be up to the members to decide which function they are looking for.

For the workshop, we want to create a space for those who seek a more open discussion and are able to receive, shall we say, a less diplomatic critique. We will also expect members to reciprocate and work with other members. And be willing to revise and edit their work.

Another difference is, that even though all critique must be about the poem, a certain amount of digression is allowed. Anything that can help improve the poem is welcome, examples of similar poems, discussion on style, links to good information. These are all allowed, as long as comments do not become a personal attack.


----------



## Darren White

Updated post. New members, welcome 
It is important to read this post, it explains the differences between the Showcase and the Workshop.
Thank you.


----------

